# Anyone Receive the New 6.2 Update Yet?



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Has anyone started receiving the new 6.2 Update yet? The announcement made it sound like they were going to start spooling it right away, but I haven't heard of anyone getting it yet. If not, does anyone know more specifics about when it will start spooling?

Also, if you keep forcing a call on a daily basis, for example, will that increase your chances of getting the update, or is each receiver already pre-determined to get the update on a certain date?


----------



## EELLISON (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, someone on the http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=228354 forum has received the updated software.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I got this from that TC link. I wouldn't be forcing calls just yet.

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/701908/an/0/page/0#701908


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

TerryC said:


> I got this from that TC link. I wouldn't be forcing calls just yet.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htsthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/701908/an/0/page/0#701908


Yeah my understanding from Tivo forum and that link is they are rolling out the LA area now if that goes well they will expand the roll out in a week.


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

speedy4022 said:


> Yeah my understanding from Tivo forum and that link is they are rolling out the LA area now if that goes well they will expand the roll out in a week.


 BTW, FWIW that was my post on hometheaterspot.com. Glad to know that that information was useful here as well.

We have another conference call scheduled w/DirecTV this Thursday. My sources say that we should expect 6.2 next Monday. As with every software update, there is always a host of issues brought up (HTL-HD/HD300/SAT520 v2.0 anyone??), but word on the streets is that this one is going remarkebly smooth- hence the moving up of the rollout date.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

If you find out any more info about how quickly the software will roll out or when the rest of us might start seeing it, it would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks for all of the great information..


----------



## twinspop (Jul 31, 2003)

Just got mine  Folders! WOOT!

Southern Cal area, if that matters to anyone


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

Update :

Patch is going to be delayed for a while. A bug has been discovered where you would change channels and the wrong channel would come up. This has only affected a small portion of the beta boxes in the LA market, but it was significant enough to cause the patch to be pushed out. Code is being sent back to Tivo for revision and then it will be resubmitted for testing again.

Stay tuned for more.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I received my update a few days ago and from what I have seen so far, I am not impressed. Grouping (aka folders) is alright but I would like to have seen is user-created folders (I could create folder for the wife, the kids, etc..).


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I received my update a few days ago and from what I have seen so far, I am not impressed. Grouping (aka folders) is alright but I would like to have seen is user-created folders (I could create folder for the wife, the kids, etc..).


A friend of mine here in Little Rock has received the update on one of his two DTivos. I haven't received the update on either of my two. Is the rollout still in beta mode?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I've yet to receive it, but according to the annoying screen I get, my tivos haven't made a call in 32 days.


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, despite the rumors the update is still in beta mode and it is still delayed.

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/htst...mber=716539&page=0&vc=1&PHPSESSID=#Post716539


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I know I'm probably not the only one but I received a flyer in the mail today that basically said "we're upgrading your DVR software real soon". No ETA on it. Just that it was "coming soon".


----------



## foxxden (May 1, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I received my update a few days ago and from what I have seen so far, I am not impressed. Grouping (aka folders) is alright but I would like to have seen is user-created folders (I could create folder for the wife, the kids, etc..).


I couldn't agree more! When I first heard the general description of the new features, I was expecting user-created folders. Also, when showa are sorted into folders, there is no icon or other indication that one of them has expired or will expire soon. You have to go into the folder to check the dates. The folder should change colors or contain an ! to indicate one or more shows in the folder has expired.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I live in Virginia and received mine on one of our machines. The other two haven't received it yet. It is definitely faster, and the folders do make the "Now Playing" look a bit more tidy. 5 year old son likes it because all his Berenstein Bears are all in one folder now and it's easier for him to find them. Otherwise, for all the anticipation that I had for it, I guess I'm a little let down because there really isn't much to the update. Agree with other's that user created folders would have been nice. Maybe with the new DVRs that come out in the fall. I guess something is better than nothing though.


----------



## nixie21 (May 19, 2005)

I have to say that I LOVE the update, the speed difference is amazing, yesterday I moved a season pass from 27 to 3 (usually it would take 10-15 minutes (not kidding) it took 2 minutes!!!! Menus are much faster and folders are good. I do agree that they should let us create our own but I don't care that much...the speed is all i wanted!


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

Got it here (just outside Houston,Tx) last night.

Guide seems faster is the only apparent change so far!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Questions for those that have received 6.2 or have an R10, can you disable folders?


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Questions for those that have received 6.2 or have an R10, can you disable folders?


Yes, you sure can.


----------



## ironfoot995 (Dec 24, 2004)

Still haven't received it here in the heartland (Oklahoma).

John


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

I got it last night. Southern Ocean County, NJ.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

2 of my 3 Tivos received the 6.2 download (HNS SD-DVR40 and PHILIPS DSR7000/17), my other Tivo is a DIRECTV R10, which already has 6.1.

FYI, I forced the callback on both of these receivers.


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

I just forced called and now my tivo has the D* logo with "preparing the service update... This may take up to an hour."

I cant wait!!! :grin:


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

One of my Tivos has updated. I like the groups. The guide seems faster.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Got it in Reading Pa.


----------



## dwest1 (Oct 13, 2003)

Got mine in Greenville, SC, It does improve the menu and guide speed.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You guys are teasing me :lol: 

Just forced a call now, and nothing, at least I'll get rid of the nag screen for a few weeks


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> You guys are teasing me :lol:
> 
> Just forced a call now, and nothing, at least I'll get rid of the nag screen for a few weeks


I can't force one of mine to update, either. My newer one updated a few days ago.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Today was my lucky day! Both my HDVR-2's got the update this afternoon!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I forced a call on one Sunday early AM (1:30 or so) and got it. Forced one about 11am on my other and nothing. But my brother uses that one, so what do I care? 

I like the foldering, the guide is much faster, and I'm pretty happy with the update. Can't wait for them to code it for the HR10-250. ::crosses fingers::


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I've now gotten it on 2 of my 4 units. I'm hoping to get it on my large unit but so far no luck.... 

It'll get there though, most likely be the end of this week I would think most people would have it... Just a guess though. I had 1 get it middle of last week, 1 on Saturday so if I'm any indicator they're probably getting close to the 50% mark.


----------



## gglockner (Mar 25, 2004)

Got mine today. The menu speed improvement is huge!


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Forced a call...and saw pending restart!!!!

Update took about twenty minutes to complete. Man, the guide is noticeably faster.

Haven't had the chance to try things like reordering the season passes yet, though.

I am just outside of Jackson, MS and have a HDVR2


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I did change priority on a season pass since getting the upgrade. Response was much quicker, seconds rather than minutes.


----------



## Cesatech (Jun 4, 2004)

Mine updated last night. Just had to do a restart this morning (didn't want to wait for it to do it tonight at 2am).


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

The reordering of season passes took less than 15 seconds. The last time I did that, it took about 90 seconds. It appears that searching is also vastly improved.

I wonder if this release includes code to add those pesky pop up ads that appear while FF'ing.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I've not noticed any ads.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Still waiting for the update...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Got the 6.2 update last night on my Samsung. I really like the folders and yes, the guide is much faster. The 30 second skip hack still works. Good job Tivo!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

When I first got the upgrade, I was not much impressed with the speed increase with the guide. AFter 24 hours.......

My jaw dropped. Looks like we got us a winner here.


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

I'm STILL waiting on one of my units to upgrade. I even forced 2 calls today.....


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

got it howell nj


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm at pending restart now....


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm at pending restart now....


Gee, I would have thought they would have given you a priority. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I forced a call a little while ago on my Philips DSR704, came back a few minutes later and I was pending restart, pulled the plug about 15 minutes later 6.2 was fully loaded. While I don't use the guide much, it is nice and fast, menus are a little faster. My other DTiVo (Hughes SDDVR40) died Friday and was replaced yesterday with a brand new R10 so I can now disconnect both phone lines.


----------



## ironfoot995 (Dec 24, 2004)

Got mine a few days ago. Love the folders and faster speed. Haven't noticed any problems at all.

John


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

I FINALLY got the upgrade for my 2nd DTIVO today.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I'm in NJ, got my Samsung last week and my Hughes Tivo yesterday. I love the folder, glad they added this makes going into the list on my 100 hr tivo a lot quicker. This was always my biggest complaint as far a speed. I wonder how modifiying a season pass does as far as speed now, it used to take severavl minutes to update. Will have to try that I guess
Bill


----------



## goodcableguy (Feb 19, 2004)

Received the upgrade as of yesterday, all well at this point. I'm in the Mountian Time Zone so we may be close to the end.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Bill D said:


> I'm in NJ, got my Samsung last week and my Hughes Tivo yesterday. I love the folder, glad they added this makes going into the list on my 100 hr tivo a lot quicker. This was always my biggest complaint as far a speed. I wonder how modifiying a season pass does as far as speed now, it used to take severavl minutes to update. Will have to try that I guess
> Bill


When I modified one on mine, it was all of about 3 seconds.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

When I added The Inside to my Season Pass list, then moved it up to a higher priority, it took about 10-15 seconds total, which includes me going through the different menus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

I received the update on one of my receivers last night. It is faster than the old version, but that's about all it has to offer. 

The grouping feature is pretty much useless - if a program meets the criteria for a wishlist (e.g., an actor wishlist) and is also a Season Pass recording, it will be grouped under the wishlist folder instead of the program folder. When you look at the list under the program's folder, the episode won't be there. There doesn't seem to be any way to override that, other than switching to an alphabetical listing. 

It is also puzzling that there still isn't a feature that shows the remaining recording capacity. Dish Network has had that feature in their DVRs for some time now. I really don't get why this isn't a feature of the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

rcoleman111 said:


> It is also puzzling that there still isn't a feature that shows the remaining recording capacity. Dish Network has had that feature in their DVRs for some time now. I really don't get why this isn't a feature of the DirecTV DVR.


Yes, but how accurate is the remaining recording capacity status on the Dish DVR's? I would think that this would be a difficult number to compute, as the amount of disk space a recording uses is completely dependent upon the amount of compression in use, and this compression changes from channel to channel and also over time. For instance, I suspect that a 2 hour movie recorded from HBO will take up more disk space than 2 hours of a shopping channel, simply because HBO will be less compressed for better PQ, and especially if the movie is in DD5.1. They could assume some maximum bit rate, and provide a "worst-case" capacity left. What DTV doesn't want is to have someone's DVR report 1:00 capacity left, then piss off a customer when they only get 55 minutes and have a 4 month old saved recording of American Idol deleted.

It's kind of like the useless "time remaining" status you get during internet downloads. The time remaining is based on the bit rate of the download, which is constantly varying. That's why sometimes you see it jump around from 2 minutes, to 5 minutes, then to 1 minute.

And of course HD uses much more disk space than SD. So the HD DVR's would have to give 2 estimates: x hours of HD capacity and y hours of SD capacity left.


----------



## pi2 (Dec 26, 2004)

Received the upgrade in NJ on 6-9-05


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

They could at least show the percentage of disk space available, which would give a good approximation of the amount of available recording time.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

With the folders enabled in 6.2 I'm easily able to see the amount of available space by seeing how many shows are in the Suggestions folder. It seems to always record 1 hour suggestions so the count represents the number of hours available. Much improved over counting them


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Some things that I noticed:

It appears that if you leave the DVR alone, it will switch the channel to record a suggestion, then switch back to the original channel when done.

The 30-second skip no longer wraps around back to the beginning of the show.

In the list view, the skip-to-tick will go immediately to either the beginning of the list or the end of the list. 

The list function is still slow thanks to a buttload of 15 and 30 minute silent comedy shorts recorded off TCM on April 4th.


----------

